# Rimless 36x18x18



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice tank But one thing to me its missing any real focal point.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like it. Can we see the tank? Are there any shots of the grow-out?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks folks 

I dont have any grow out shots Actually this picture is one of them, lol!

-Orlando


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like the shape of your thank, narrow sticks narrow fern narrow plants (eleocharis). nicle blend


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey,

very nice tank!

Whats the substrate? Dosing system?

Thx!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks JapanBlue.

Ferka Substrate. DIY Trace 

-Orlando


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Very amazing aquarium, looks natural. Really love that narrow leaf java fern coming out.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful, nice job.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting use of foreground and midground plant being of the same species. 

Well done Orlando!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you jcoitti 

I was trying to replicate an aquatic setting in nature that we see so commonly in the Florida springs.

Its slow growing. hopefully in a couple months it will have filled in all around.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Updated photo....










-Orlando


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Any word on the new tanks? :wink:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you ncy 

Stay tuned 

-Orlando


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Love how it's growing out of the water.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you BenBOMB 

-Orlando


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

very simple, yet dramatic, good work.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks folks for all the kind words 

-Orlando


----------



## Ajroy03 (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome! Are there any pics of your full setup? (stand.. etc)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you Ajroy03 

Unfortunately I don't have any stand photos. Its nothing pretty, just an Iron stand with a 2217 and co2 system underneath. More details can be found here.. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...may-2009-tank-month-orlando-2.html#post472037

-Orlando


----------

